# North cache elk



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone seen any elk in the North Cache area in the last few weeks, I have been doing a lot of scouting but have not found any animals. any suggestions on where to find them would be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have a late season tag? Where have you been scouting? I have not been up there in a little while. I can tell you the places there where not during my LE archery hunt. They where not in the steep canyon area. I know there are guys on here that have been seeing them in the last few weeks up there.


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do have a late LE tag for that area and have scouted tony's grove, Cherry Creek Canyon, somewhat in Franklin Basin, and the walkin access above richmond. I found a few elk above Richmond, but they are so far back in that I would never get one out if I shot one.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to one of the toughest and best unit's in the state. *OOO* 

Well you hitting some of the right area's. I have not doen well in the cherry peak area.But I know some that have. If the Richmond hike is scaring you then the unit as a whole has got to be really scareing you. You will be hiking and packing(gutless bone out and skin out and get a good pack) elk a long ways on this unit. IMO the elk on the front side are hard to hunt as they seam to get into the privite area's. The Franklin baisn area is a good area to be trying. I have seen more elk have come out of the Tony grove/bunch grass/ white pine area then any other area up there.I know the archers had a tough time on this unit this year but the rifle and muzzy guys did very well. The elk are there keep looking and you will find them. The storm this weekend should help you out. If getting the elk out are an issue try staying closer to some of the well know trails. Such as the white pine trail. It will also take you over to steam mill. That area has been good this year. The trail from Steep over to steam mill would be a good area. Beaver mt is worth looking at. I like to stick to the ridge lines. I can see more area and the hiking is easyer. But what do I know as I have an unfilled tag. Good luck. -8/-


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I also have a late N. Cache tag. I'll send you a PM with some ideas. And if I tag out early, I'll be happy to help you out if you want - who wants to go back to work early when they've planned the whole week off.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> And if I tag out early, I'll be happy to help you out if you want


I know you got your sights set on that 380" bull. :lol:


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

apollosmith said:


> And if I tag out early, I'll be happy to help you out if you want - who wants to go back to work early when they've planned the whole week off.


Well, it was a rush to tag out early. And almost as much fun to go with bigelk08 today and help him get a fantastic bull on the last day of the hunt. Excellent job! We watched from down the canyon and he put an awesome stalk on. When bigelk08 cleared the ridge line, the bull was right in front of him. All I saw through my spotting scope was hunter orange silhouetted against a big bull. I wasn't shaking nearly as bad when I show my own bull. And he made a great shot to put him down.

I can't wait for you to post up the pictures!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I can't wait for you to post up the pictures!


+1 Congrats. The N Cache unit sure was a good place to be this year.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Details and pictures please?


----------



## bigelk08 (Oct 31, 2008)

After spending 4 days hiking in the rain, snow, and fog, and not seeing anything big enough to shoot in Logan Canyon, it was time to change tactics.
Wednesday evening we headed to Richmond to see what we could find. I got a hold of apollosmith and he helped us put a plan together for locating a few animals.
On Thursday afternoon when the storm let up and the sun came out apollosmith located a herd of about 20 elk feeding across a hillside about 2.5 miles up one of the canyons. He contacted me and Friday morning we started hiking the trail at 5:30 a.m. At first light we were about a mile away, but we could see several elk feeding across the hill, including a nice 5 X 6. A friend and I started the long stalk up the rocky ridge line while apollosmith and another friend watched the bull and led us right to him. 
As I crept over the last rocky outcrop, the 5 X 6 bull was feeding just off the ridge line and I was able to make a clean shot at 255 yards. 
Many thanks goes out to the friends who helped with this hunt. Especially apollosmith for making this a successful and memorable hunt, and to his family for there support and allowing us to take him away from home for a couple days.

Thanks again.

[attachment=0:5a84iqpn]elkhunt3.jpg[/attachment:5a84iqpn]


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

well done


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

It was fun to help out on your hunt. You put in a lot of work and were very deserving. And I've *almost* recovered from the drag out...


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

"Drag" ???

You pulled that beast out of there by the antlers??? Man, you guys are buff!!!

Nice bull!! I know that canyon, it's a great place to hunt just about anything, and beautiful country. I'm glad to see that Apollo helped you out as well.
Congrats


----------

